
ReDex as a docker container - yongjhih
https://github.com/yongjhih/docker-redex
======
sciurus
Is "Run X... in docker!" particularly noteworthy for most values of X?

~~~
gravypod
Let us see. I propose an experiment.

Write a dockerfile for running echo in docker.

If it gets onto the front page, then we as an industry have gone too far.

------
kstenerud
Wow... That's a lot of dependencies. Why not release a docker container that
builds the final product?

~~~
yongjhih
The doc of deps chapter is for source build. It's released as docker
container.

